# An amzing officer at the bridge



## GSDsfamilyaffair (Jul 3, 2005)

he was an amazing K9. I got to meet him a few times at my daughters preschool. I have been in contact with our police chief since his diagnosis. We have been trying to help find maybe a rescue dog to take his place, so we will see how things turn out.

http://www.therecordherald.com/news/x1772949548/Officer-has-Ex-put-down

RIP Ex, may you run free and play without the agony you endured here. and thanks for a job well done, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

RIP Ex


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry. What a truely handsome boy Ex was.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

rip, ex.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy. Run free Ex.
A thank you for all the good you did for us humans.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

A special place at the bridge for your great service to mankind.


----------



## judith (Nov 18, 2008)

He is gorgeous. RIP.

I know this is a little off topic, but what colour is he?


----------

